# Furniture shops



## Stellen (Mar 19, 2010)

We are not South African and we have recently bought a small place to use as a holiday home in Somerset West, Western Cape. 

We plan to spend one month there in July, organising renovations and decoration. Can someone please suggest a reasonably priced furniture store in SW or Cape Town? 

Perhaps something along the lines of Ikea or better. Is there a national chain of furniture stores? 

Many thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

Stellen said:


> We are not South African and we have recently bought a small place to use as a holiday home in Somerset West, Western Cape.
> 
> We plan to spend one month there in July, organising renovations and decoration. Can someone please suggest a reasonably priced furniture store in SW or Cape Town?
> 
> ...


Hi

You may want to look at:

@Home
Boardmans
Tafelberg Furnishers
Mr Price Home

There are others, but these were the ones I found very useful when I was shopping around a few weeks ago.


----------



## Bruce.U (Aug 2, 2013)

*Furniture store*

Hi, we use The Room - Affordable Childrens, Baby Furniture, Cots | Bunk Beds, they are based in cape town.


----------

